# Please pray for Josie



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I drop Josie off at the vet at 7:30 tomorrow morning to have both of her patellas fixed. 

They're doing both at once to save her having to go under twice. The vet is confident that she'll recover just fine with both done at once, especially because she's so little and can easily be carried. They just did a double patella on a 50 lb. beagle that walked out on the casts. They said that Josie can walk on her casts (on leash of course) right afterwards too. She'll be in soft casts for a week and then they'll remove them. 

I'll be super nervous, I already am. I have Friday off work as I'm fairly sure I'll be a puddle of nerves. Josie has to spend the night on Friday and then I can pick her up Saturday afternoon. 

I'd appreciate your prayers for both of us. I'll update as soon as I know that she's made it through.

Josie says: No more wiggle knees for me! Poodlebooty here I come!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, poor Josie and you. I will keep you both in my prayers. I know that I'd be a nervous wreck myself. Just think how much better she'll feel once she's all healed up. 

You are such a good mommy for taking such good care of her.

Please update us tomorrow as soon as you can on how she does.

What is a soft cast?

Hugs,

Linda


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Stephanie i'll definately be keeping Josie in my prayers tomorrow. I will also keep you in my prayers that you won't stress too much while your baby is in surgery. Please keep us updated on Josie's progress? What a great mommy Josie has. Hugs to you and Josie. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sending healing :grouphug: . Sarah


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

miss josiecup, we will be thinking good things for you and hope you wake up with no more wiggly knees and a big fatty jar of peanut butter and a big fatty box of cheerios next to you! and iff'n there's a chance you wake up and there is no peanut butter OR cheerios... thmnnnmmrffff mmrmmfmffff nnnuffmmmfrrrmsh

wuh-int ME! 

have a good nap and maybe you can get your hair'n'nails all "done did" afterwards! 

and mommy can have a margarita. she'll need one. or seventeen. (my mommy will help. she'll get a head start. starting like, right now, you say? ooooooooooookay!)

noselicks,
the buttercupsie and her ann mariesie
(cuz adding suffixes onto names helped the buttercupsie get better; see "josiecup")


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Be brave Josie-Girl! :grouphug: Your mamma is going to be worried sick - so milk it for ALL its worth!! Insist on being hand fed all your meals, snacks & treats for at least a week!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

We will keep Josie and you in our prayers and thoughts.

This is for you :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Hiya Steph! Our whole gang will be thinking about and praying for Miss Tjosie-Girl, and for you in the morning. I know you're worried, but Josie will come through with flying colors. Or the anesthesia will make her see flying colors ... it's one or the other, I'm sure of it. The odds are pretty high that both of Tchelsi's knees are going to require surgery also ... she will probably want to talk to Josie when she comes home on Saturday, to see how everything went, and so she'll know what to expect.  
I am home tomorrow, so if you're feeling anxious or worried and you just want to pass the time, I'll be here if you'd like to talk, girlie!
Sending great big hugs your way, Josie-girl! :wub: We all wish we lived closer so we could sign your casts!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

You both are in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: 
The surgery will go well and Josie will be better in no time..


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh little Josie will certainly be in my prayers! I know it is a terribly stressful time for you, but try to focus on how much better her legs will feel when this is all behind your both!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Steph!!! That's a biggy! I knew Josie was having trouble with her knees, but I didn't realize she was going in so soon. I will definitely say a prayer for the little girl with the poodle butt (no, I didn't just say that :w00t: )

Arch will be paying close attention as his knees are a wittle wobbley too.

What's going on around here....is this the year of the "KNEE"?????


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, bless your heart and Josie's too!!! I have already said a prayer for her. Please keep us informed........She will do fine and I hope they will let you see her this evening, if possible. I know you can't wait to bring her home tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hugs & prayers for Josie :grouphug: rayer: .


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sending lots and lots of prayers and good wishes for Josie's surgery!!!!! Be brave Miss Girl...your Mom will take such good care of you that you'll be better in no time!!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Hugs and Prayers for you and Josie :grouphug:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Stephanie, you and Josie will be in our thoughts and prayers.....I am sure Josie will do just fine!!!

Noselicks to Josie from Deuce & Jeter


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I will certainly be keeping you and Josie in my thoughts and prayers. rayer: rayer: 

Hugs to you both. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Steph, 

Josie will do just fine and she'll be home before you know it! Sending prayers and hugs to you both! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Praying hard for Josie rayer: rayer: that everything goes smoothly and she has a speed recovery-give her kisses for me when you pick her up :wub:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Well, I dropped of the Tjosiecup. She definitely knew something was up, but I was strong mommy and didn't cry. 

Thank you all for your encouragement and support!

And yes Pat, I think it is the year of the knee! I am having lap-band surgery soon and wanted Josie to be recovered before I go in. 

Tjosiecup says: Nothing...she's not here...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Will you get to visit and see Josie tonight? Or did the clinic think it would be too much stress when you have to leave without her? 

Please update us when you hear back from them today. 

I know you're missing her already!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll have josie in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stephanie -- I was thinking of you and Josie on my way to work today. I can only imagine how anxious you must be 'cause I know that I would be a basket case. But, I'm positive that all will go well. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Josie won't have any more wiggley knees and she'll be better than every very soon. :thumbsup: 

Sending prayers and positive energy for a successful surgery and quick and easy recovery. rayer: rayer: rayer: :sLo_grouphug3: 

And, Josie, you'll be even cuter with your new poodlebooty!!! :biggrin:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Stephanie, you and Josie will be in my prayers. You are stronger than I am...I cried when they TOOK Paris from me just to have her spayed. Huges to you and kisses to the Josie girl. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
I hope Josie has a speedy recovery!!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

We are praying for Josie and know that she will do great! The first few days after surgery are hard, but after day 4 it gets so much better!!!! Bentley is starting to get his personality back and move around more. He is glad that he an Paxton will have a 3rd poodle friend in time for Halloween!  

Good luck and keep us posted! These knee problem babies have a special place in my heart! :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just know Josie will do fine and she'll be running around with no wobbly knees and lovin it. Hugs to you both. 
I can't wait until she's home, I hated the "Josie said nothing because she's not here" thing  I always look forward to hearing what Josie has to say, that girl has a lot of wisdom!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this post, I hope that Josie's surgery goes well and she is home safe and sound with you tomorrow. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:

Stewie says: I can't wait to see what Josie says when she is home!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Just checking in for word on how Josie is doing? If you've heard anything?

Linda


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

The vet just called and she's out of surgery!! Yay!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Dr. Ehlers said she did really well. She also said that it was really nice to do this surgery on a dog that hasn't had the problem for many years. She said she thinks Josie is going to recover much easier than if I had waited until it started causing major problems. She said she's going to start recommending that other patients do the surgery earlier. 

I would love to go visit Josie tonight, but I know it would be harder on both of us. The doc did say to call around 9:00 tomorrow morning and I may be able to go and get her in the morning, rather than waiting for the afternoon.

Josie says: Well, still nothing, but if I were to guess I'd think she'd say: Zzzz...huh?...what did you say?...I was sleeping...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that Josie's surgery went well. :cheer: I always love to hear what Josie has to say.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad that everything is going so well!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad things went well! You'll have her home in no time.
Hugs to Josie!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

great news .big hug for you :grouphug: jo


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Yay!! I'm so happy to hear that Josie is doing well!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Yay! Glad Josie's surgery went well!

Give her a kiss and gentle hug from all of us when you pick her up tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh that is Fabulous News!!!! Way to go Josie!!!! I know you are so relieved to get the surgery out of the way........yes, she will be out of it, so Mommy, don't worry!!!! You just get in that car and bring that sweet baby home tomorrow!!!!! Thanks for the update!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Give Josie a kiss from all of us!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yay!

Josie-Girl will be home before you know it! I hope you manage to get a good night sleep - you will need to keep your energy up to be able to be at her beck & call when she comes home!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That is great news :happy dance: :happy dance: :happy dance: :happy dance: Way to get her in there early-you great mommy you!! k:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry, Steph - I just saw this :bysmilie: . I'm glad Tjosie is out of surgery and doing well. I'm sure you'll feel much better omce she's home, but she's in good hands now. Not as good as Mommie's, but very good. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Thats great news!! Way to go Josie!!!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg, I just got on sm and I see Josie had surgery today :new_shocked: I'm so glad she is ok. I'll be praying for her and that you can get some rest tonight


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Been checking all day for updates. :chili: :chili: :chili: Josie -- it's wonderful that the surgery is over and it went so well. No more wobbly knees for our Josie girl. :biggrin: 

You just enjoy those pain meds and sleep, sleep, sleep. Tomorrow your mommy will come and get you and you'll get lots of care and treats. We love you little Josie. :wub: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww...way to go Josie! Pass through your surgery with flying colors and a compliment from your Dr. You go girl. arty: 

Now I know you know Josie and probably know what she's going to say before she even says it, but I think this time you missed it. I think she's saying, "Bring on those pain patches! Those are better than any treat...well almost. Now let me go back to sleep."

You give that sweet girl a hug from me when you have her in your arms again. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad to hear Josie's surgery went well.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Yeah Josie..You Go Girl arty:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:celebrate - fireworks:
Yay!! I hope she has a speedy recovery! & that she behaves herself and doesn't cause her mommy too much worry while she is recovering.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad everything went well. paxton says she sends her best....her advice is keep ur bum warm b/c its cold being naked!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Yahoo! :dothewave: Way to go Josie! Make sure mommy gives you lots of treats and attention!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

OMG poor little josie. My prayers will be with you as well as Josie.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I am so glad that everything went well! Hopefully she will have a really easy recovery!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Sending get well wishes to Josie.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad all went well for little Josie!! Will be praying for a speedy recovery for her!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Tucker sends lots and lots of get well puppy licks to sweet little Josie.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is great news!!! I know you must be so relieved! I'll be praying for Josie to have a quick recovery! 

Hugs from Allison, Susie & Sadie. :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

[attachment=42296:just_for_you.bmp] Feel better soon!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Just catching up with this post - late as usual. :brownbag: So glad the surgery is over and went so well! :dothewave: Bonbon
sends lots of licks and :grouphug: to Josie! And now you can enjoy that :wine: !


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just thinkin of you tonight Steph, it must be hard not having Josie there. i'll say a prayer for both of you tonight :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

So glad things went well Josie arty: 

Lots of love to you both and don't worry mom, tomorrow will come soon enough


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, it's today now.....are ya home yet?

I'll be checking back in for another update. I'm so glad everything has gone good so far!!!!! :chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't wait to see an update that Josie's home and doing great. 
We miss you Josie.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Steph I am just seeing this now too. I'm so glad she's ok!! Poor little love. Give her a kiss from me and Ollie :grouphug: (and one for you, too!!)


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I called first thing this morning to see when I could go and pick her up. They said she's having a hard time keeping her body temperature up so they have her in a warmer of some kind and wanted me to wait to come and get her until this afternoon.  

I called my sister (vet assistant) to reassure me that this isn't something major. She said it's not unusual, especially for little dogs. She said it isn't anything major and that it should resolve. She suggested putting a sweater on her when we get home and making her a nice snuggly bed. I'm going to make her a snuggle bed in a laundry basket so I can move her with me when I move around the house. I'm also going to buy a hot water bottle to put in there with her so she stays nice and toasty. I'm going to pick her up around 2. 

I think Josie is saying: Brrrrr....my poodle booty is cold!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That's great you had someone to call to reassure you! I would have been worried too! Well, you will be worried until you actually have her in your arms again. You better take pics of her in the laundry basket-she's going to be so cute in there :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

The good thing is that Josie has a wonderful mommy who's going to make sure she's extra warm and extra loved!! How adorable is she going to be in that laundry basket :tender:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't wait to hear the news that Josie is home. I know how much you miss her and i know how much she misses her mommy. She's going to look so cute in her laundry basket.  

Miss Josie your mommy is going to make sure you are warm and snuggly. :hugging:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Josie -- get warm and you'll be home with your mommmy this afternoon. :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awwwww , I can't wait until she is home under a blanket with you. and I can't wait to see what she says  everything will be fine :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Brrrrrrrr......now I'm cold just thinking about Josie laying there shivering....Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

maybe we can find someone to make you some pants. and you can share them with paxton. and have your very own sisterhood of traveling pants!

giggles @ "poodlebooty" ... similar to "poodleyboot" which i use often during Lent when i try to give up cursing. :HistericalSmiley: 

lovies to josiecup~~~~ the buttercupsie can't talk right now, her mouth is glued shut with all the peanut butter she's eating trying to make josiecup all better.

ps... doesnt it figure that in the first sentence i type AFTER mentioning my annual "giving up cursing for Lent" i mistype the word "shut"... BUT QUICKLY FIX IT!!!! 


noselicks to josiecup and her new sexylegs~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Sending some "get well soon" and "stay warm" wishes for your little one. :grouphug: 

I like the microwavable gel packs to keep my feet, and my doggies, warm on cold winter nights. I have been told you can also make a sack out of rice and microwave that, but it doesn't keep the heat as long.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just seeing this now. I haven't been on here for a few days. Hope Josie is feeling better and on the road to recovery. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Aw poor baby...I cant wait for her to be back in your arms...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Is Josie home yet?


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

She's home!!! I went and got her around 2:00. She has two huge purple casts with pink spiral stripes. I don't know how she would walk on these casts, they're about as big around as pop cans and go all the way up to her "lady place." She looks right pitiful. She's been sleeping next to me on the couch for a while. I just took her outside and tried to see if she'd go potty but she wouldn't. She peed last night at the vets, but hasn't peed today, or pooped at all. They said she had drank and ate. I just offered her food and water and she wasn't interested. Now I've got her tucked into her laundry basket and she's busy staring at me wondering what the cr*p is going on. 

Oh, and she has a poodlebooty mohawk! They left a one inch strip of fur down the center of her back to her tail. It's pretty funny lookin'!

Thank you all so much for the encouragement and well wishes!

Tjosiecup says: I got weird boots, really weird. I don't know how I'm supposed to pee in these boots and I for sure can't poop, mommy doesn't know how to find the right spot, a girl can't just poop anywhere, it's gotta be the right spot.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh sweetie, I am glad you are home. Your boots sound really cool!!! With taking pain meds, sometimes a girl gets confused about when to go to the bathroom. Give it time, it will come out! Give Mommy a great big kiss because she has been very nervous about all this. Cover that tush up good so it will stay warm!!!!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am SO glad she is home. She will get plenty of TLC.

Keep us updated.

Martha


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww i cant believe they left a stripe of hair! poor girl i hope she can get on her feet soon!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yay! I'm so glad she is home, safe & sound with you!! Well done Josie girl! You are so brave!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Glad she's home, but - oh my! - it seems alittle awkward!!! I hope poor little Josie figures things out soon....well the bathroom thing anyway :blush:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, poor Josie :grouphug: hope the cast comes off soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Josie, you need to get rest you'll figure out the potty thing. We love you baby girl :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that Josie is home with her mommy now.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You must be so happy to have little Tjosie home!

(From Bonnie to Josie: Hey Jos, you better milk this for all it's worth, girlfriend!!)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad your little girl is home! each day is a day toward her full recovery!

Maybe if you use a towel as a body sling she'll feel more secure to go potty. I did that for Missy after all her surgeries... ( spay, left knee surgery, right knee surgery and bladder cancer surgery). Each time it really helped a lot!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank goodness she came through the surgery as well as she did.

I will say a swift recovery prayer for her. We all know here, that she is getting the very best care she can have.

:grouphug: 
Melanie


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

So happy your baby is home and doing well. I am sure she will perk up in no time. Every one always does better when they have their mommy.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so glad she is home with you and in your good care. What a lucky girl to have such a wonderful mommy!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh so glad she's home but really how is she gonna squat??? Poor baby give her a hug from Mia, Cody and KCee!!! Josie get better for you can spend your gift certificate and go shopping!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so glad she's home where she belongs-so much easier to get better at home-here's to a speedy recovery Ms. Josie :wub: :wub:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Josiecup! I'm so glad you are home! Just think of your leg-thingys as leg-warmers! And you are a fabulous DANCER! When the leg warmers come off...brand new sexyJosiecup LEGS! Yay! 

(oh, and don't forget to ask for more peanut butter... i ran out. thanks, you're the best friend EVER!)

love,
the buttercupsie


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Okay, here's my question (which I'm going to PM to Dr. Jaimie too). Should I let her try to walk on her casts? They said she could walk on them, but I just don't want her to hurt herself. She's already tried a couple of times to get up, but hasn't had much success, and I always stop her right away. 

She's eaten and drank, but hasn't pottied. I'll have to try a dish towel the next time we go out (in an hour or so). I'm thinking part of the problem is that she isn't used to me squatting right next to her. I mean she walks on a leash, but I'm not _that_ close.

Josie says: These boots ain't made for walkin'!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm glad Josie is home and I sure hope she is back on her feet soon. No pun intended. :biggrin:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey :wub: Josie, glad you're home! Bonbon wants to see a picture of you in those fancy boots. Hope you feel better very
soon so your mommy can relax! :flowers:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so glad Josie is home with her mommy. I hope you are running around in no time. 

Linda


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so sorry, i don't know how i missed this thread! =[

i'm so very glad to hear she's at home and doing well. i'm sending josie super mega healing thoughts. i wish her a speedy recovery!!

BIG HUGS to you both!!! :grouphug:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I missed this thread too. I'm so glad Josie's home now. I hope she can go potty soon. Tell Josie that Jaz sends her hugs, kisses and tail wags!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm so happy Josie girl is finally home. Praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Okay, still no pee or poop.  If she doesn't go tomorrow morning, I'm going to have to call the vet. She did eat and drank water, so I know she's got stuff to get rid of. I've been trying the towel sling but I have to carry her and set her down because she's not so sure about it and won't walk with her front legs. Maybe we should've practiced playing "wheelbarrow" before the boots. Oh well. I'll take some pics tomorrow so you can all see her sexy boots. Oh, and I've been checking her temp and it's normal. Yay!

Josie says: Well, would you go to the bathroom if someone was bent over looking at your "netherlands?" Yeah, I didn't think so!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Oct 18 2008, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653295


> Okay, still no pee or poop.  If she doesn't go tomorrow morning, I'm going to have to call the vet. She did eat and drank water, so I know she's got stuff to get rid of. I've been trying the towel sling but I have to carry her and set her down because she's not so sure about it and won't walk with her front legs. Maybe we should've practiced playing "wheelbarrow" before the boots. Oh well. I'll take some pics tomorrow so you can all see her sexy boots. Oh, and I've been checking her temp and it's normal. Yay!
> 
> Josie says: Well, would you go to the bathroom if someone was bent over looking at your "netherlands?" Yeah, I didn't think so![/B]


Miss Josiecup, Miss Josiecup!!!!
Don't let your momster come near you and try and squeeze you like a tube of toothpaste tryin to get the poo'n'goo out!!! My momster did that to me once and she swearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs (a lot, i know) that she was kidding, but I'm not so sure....

Looking out for my friend,
The Buttercupsie (who just poo'd a whole lot, so maybe now you don't have to poo after all. i poo'd enuf for both of us!  )


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am glad she is home and ok.
It took Nemo a day and a half to go to the bathroom and YES he walked on his cast a bit, they said he should do this.
Nemo was like new in 6 weeks but they told me to watch for 12 weeks, which I did.
The first week is the hardest, but after that it gets better..
Good Luck :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

We did not have a great night. I put her kennel up on an ottoman so she could be right next to me in bed. We went to bed at about midnight. She started whining almost immediately and didn't stop for most of the night. I took her out to potty twice with no luck. I was laying in bed crying because I can't make her feel better. :smcry: For a while she was quiet while sleeping on the bed, but I couldn't sleep with the fear of her trying to get off the bed. So, I moved her kennel back to where it normally is and put her in it. She whined for a while and then I fell asleep for two hours. 

I woke up to her whining at 7:30 and took her outside. She peed!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

She's now trying to hobble/drag around the living room, so I think she's feeling some better. It's hard to watch her struggle like that and I'm still afraid she's going to hurt herself trying to get around, but things are looking a little better. :tender: 

Josie says: It was a rough night. I just don't know what's going on and why I gotta wear these stupid boots so I had to whine at mommy so she would try to make it better but she couldn't make it better so she cried too. I love my mommy because she cries when I cry and that makes it a little better.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh bless your heart.......I feel for you~~~~the doctor did give enought pain meds for a while, didn't he?? That is important to keep her calmed down. Good luck to you. It won't be too long.........


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: hang in there, it will get better soon!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Poor wittle Josie. This isn't fun at all -- for you or for your Mom. But, really, it's for the best. Just remember -- soon, NO MORE WOBBLY KNEES.

Sending prayers that you're feeling better soon. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

And Lacie says, "I don't blame you for not going potty. I couldn't go either if Mom was starring at me. And I need my special place to potty too -- you're right -- a girl can't go just ANYWHERE."


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug: I'm glad to hear she's feeling a little better!! I hope you have a better night tonight and that Josie is feeling better soon :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope things get better for little Josie soon. I'm sure this is harder on you than it is on her. It's heartbreaking to watch them struggle or feel bad and not be able to help. I hope time passes fast and she's better in no time. Hugs to you both.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I know how you feel and it will get better, it just might take a couple of days. Our first few days home with Bentley were rough, but it got better! It also took him 3 days too pee and 4 days to poop. Our vet said that was normal after surgery. I still dont let Bentley walk around too much. Only to potty outside. But once he starts therapy (tomorrow) I guess I will be able to let him on the ground in the house. Good luck! Keep your chin up!! It can only get better from here!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Feel better Josie. :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Glad Josie's feeling better!!!! Now all we need is poop! My vet says it's ok to go 24-48 hrs without pooping after surgery so hopefully she'll go today.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sorry that you and Josie had a rough night. Things will get better. It's normal for her not pooping after surgery. The anesthia (sp) messes with their systems, just like humans. Hang in there. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear Josie had a rough night.  Glad to hear she went potty!! Praying and sending good thoughts that Josie is feeling better soon! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I prayed for you both last night, hopefully you can get a nap today. Poor baby Josie, I can just amagine how hard this on both of you. I'll keep praying

Josie this is Matilda, tell your momma to close her eyes when yous gots to go potty, golly how would she likes it's if you watched her


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

We just took a four hour nap! Josie was quiet in her kennel and I was able to sleep! She's been trying her hardest to walk around and if it wasn't so sad, it'd be funny. I'll take pics of her boots in a little while and post them, if I can find the cord to my camera.

Josie says: It's a lot of work to drag and flop all over the living room with these boots! I better nap a little more.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Josie-girl, I just found out about your surgery and your fancy boots and your restless night. I hope you're feeling better really soon. I'm glad you and mommy had a nap because I'm sure she's exhausted from worrying about you.

Big hugs to Miss Josie. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Get well soon little Josie :wub: :wub:


----------



## caligirlinpa (Oct 14, 2008)

Is there an update on Josie's condition? She is in my prayers.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Poor baby Josie, I hope you are feeling stronger as each day passes. Hang in there! Gentle hugs and kisses!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How is our little Josie doing? And where are the pics of her casts?

I need a Josie update. Please.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

She put pictures of Sophie and her colorful boots in the Picture Posts forum, here:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=39118


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I hope Josie is doing much better!


----------

